# Predator Mounts!!!



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

Does any mount any of their predators? Here's what I've done to some:
[siteimg]3704[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3681[/siteimg]
[siteimg]3677[/siteimg]


----------



## nutt (Jan 17, 2006)

love the yote with the pheasant...thats nice. you do them yourself?


----------



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Who tans your pelts for you? Do u send them out, or do u have a taxidermist do it for u? Thanks harvy.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

harvy,

Jerry from St. Cloud Minnesota. I don't remember his last name but here's his phone number: 320-393-7000. He does very good work.


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

nutt,

Lyle Emme of Hutchinson, MN does all my taxidermy work.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

NICE trophy room, love the yote pheasent mount :sniper: :beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

awesome mounts they look great and choose good ones to mount i like the grey sily looking ones not the typical brown that you see inyoung ones


----------



## TheDogSlayer (Feb 2, 2006)

The full mount coyote with the pheasant in his mouth was just a young yote, but I mounted it because I shot it with a bow.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

very very very nice


----------



## bukn77 (Feb 18, 2006)

I currently have a bobcat and a red fox at my buddies taxidermy shop. I want to do a coyote howling, but havent killed one with a really nice coat yet this year.


----------

